# Any Kel-Tec owners here?



## dart68 (May 14, 2008)

I bought a P-11 but haven't had time to shoot it.  I'm looking for an IWB holster and was wondering if anyone would have a recomendation.


----------



## tkd1964 (May 15, 2008)

I like the Galco NSAII IWB holster. It holds my Kimber snug and it has a J-Hook so it's easy to put on and take off.

Mike


----------



## Grenadier (May 15, 2008)

Once upon a time, I had a P11, chambered in the 9 mm.  The trigger pull needed some fluff and buff, before it became a somewhat decent pull, but other than that, it was a very staunchly reliable pistol.  

Normally, I detest ballistic nylon holsters, but this IWB model by Desantis was actually pretty good:

http://www.desantisholster.com/n91.html

Not too expensive, either.  It can make the entire rig all but disappear, even with a tucked in shirt.


----------



## mrhnau (May 15, 2008)

Grenadier said:


> Once upon a time, I had a P11, chambered in the 9 mm.  The trigger pull needed some fluff and buff, before it became a somewhat decent pull, but other than that, it was a very staunchly reliable pistol.



I toyed with the notion of getting a P11, but the trigger action was just not appealing. I have to agree with you on that...


----------



## tellner (May 15, 2008)

What Mrhnau means by "not appealing" is "requires a crowbar to get the trigger all the way back" combined with "and the pistol moves a full three inches to the right". It may be reliable, but it's a turkey in so many ergonomic ways.


----------



## mrhnau (May 15, 2008)

tellner said:


> What Mrhnau means by "not appealing" is "requires a crowbar to get the trigger all the way back" combined with "and the pistol moves a full three inches to the right". It may be reliable, but it's a turkey in so many ergonomic ways.


To be frank, this was for my mom, who has arthritis in her hands. Not a good fit


----------



## KenpoTex (May 15, 2008)

tellner said:


> What Mrhnau means by "not appealing" is "requires a crowbar to get the trigger all the way back" combined with "and the pistol moves a full three inches to the right". It may be reliable, but it's a turkey in so many ergonomic ways.


 
I never thought I'd find a gun with a worse trigger than the Taurus Millenium...until I shot a P-11.


----------



## dart68 (May 16, 2008)

I agree that the trigger pull leaves much to be desired, but I think I can get used to it.  Plus there are a couple of trigger mods which are fairly easy to do to the P-11.  I only paid $240 for it and I didn't  expect it to be perfect.  I've toyed with a Kahr and another small 9mm that was over $1000 stock and didn't find their trigger pull much better.


----------



## Deaf Smith (May 16, 2008)

My ankle gun is a Kel-Tec P3AT. Chrome finished. So far it works quite fine (but then 200 rounds total is kind of light, I shoot that in one session with my competiton Glock 17 at times!

No, the Kel-Tecs are not what I'd pass down to future generations, but as backup guns I consider them a good alternative to $450 buck Smith J frames.

Just don't use Buffalo Bore .380s in it. 90 gr slug at 1200 from a 3.5 inch is kind of stressful for those little guns.

In my P3AT I use ball. Why? The short barrel just does not expand any round except maybe the DPX load, but even the DPX would be so low a velocity the penitration would be compromised. Add to that quality hollowpoints would require at least 50 rounds to make sure it is reliable, and 50 rounds of DPX ain't cheep! Hence... I use ball ammo.

Deaf


----------



## Grenadier (May 17, 2008)

If I were looking for the hottest ammo in a .380 ACP pistol would probably be Doubletap's 95 grain Gold Dot, which gets a very nice 1100 fps from that 3.5 inch barrel.  They don't however, exceed standard SAAMI pressure for this cartridges.  

Otherwise, my choice of ammo is the 102 grain Remington Golden Saber, which is the heaviest premium hollowpoint you can find for this caliber.  This way, you get a bit better penetration, while still getting decent expansion.


----------



## dart68 (May 21, 2008)

Is there anyone here who's a member of KTOG.org?

I've tried to register and I get the "preregistration" e-mail that has a link I'm supposed to click on to finish registration.  But when I click on the link they sent me I get an error message about not being preregistered or that the 24hr time allotment has expired.


----------

